# Sale price for 2001 Honda HS624?



## Midge50 (Sep 25, 2021)

I want to sell my 2001 Honda HS624. It was last tuned up three years ago. It has new tires. I bought a new spark plug. Everything has worked very well in the past. I’m having trouble finding a comparison of the same age







to determine its value.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

Honestly don't think it would last long at $300. Maybe a bit more depending on your location.
"Good "used machines are hard to come by.. Especially after last years snow we had in NE Pennsylvania.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

$700-1000 in the California Sierra.

where do u live?


----------



## Midge50 (Sep 25, 2021)

In Wisconsin.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This is mine. bought







t 10 plus years ago for 500

worth dpuble that but will never sell.


----------



## Midge50 (Sep 25, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> This is mine. bought
> View attachment 180894
> t 10 plus years ago for 500
> 
> worth dpuble that but will never sell.


Wouldnt be selling mine except i’ve had two shoulder repairs and I’m trying to stay away from manual pull starts.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

manual pull start! $50.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice clean looking machine. Have you thought about adding a Honda electric start kit? Only about $80 for the kit and it's a relatively straight forward install.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Freezn said:


> Nice clean looking machine. Have you thought about adding a Honda electric start kit? Only about $80 for the kit and it's a relatively straight forward install.


Does honda have these electric start kits for all their snowblowers?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Freezn said:


> Nice clean looking machine. Have you thought about adding a Honda electric start kit? Only about $80 for the kit and it's a relatively straight forward install.



found them on Amazon.


----------



## Midge50 (Sep 25, 2021)

Freezn said:


> Nice clean looking machine. Have you thought about adding a Honda electric start kit? Only about $80 for the kit and it's a relatively straight forward install.


Hadn’t thought about it, but it’s a great idea for the next owner. I already have purchased a Toro snowblower that is more maneuverable along with an electric start and handwarmers. I’ve looked around craigslist, eBay etc. but finding the year of the items for sale is a little hard and most of them are newer than mine so that’s why I’m hoping this forum could help with a reasonable price to ask for with minimal haggling.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

NEW HONDA GX160 5.5HP ELECTRIC START KIT STARTER MOTOR FLYWHEEL ON/OFF SWITCH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW HONDA GX160 5.5HP ELECTRIC START KIT STARTER MOTOR FLYWHEEL ON/OFF SWITCH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Just need to provide a 12v power source for start-up. On-board battery would be a nice feature. Might take some planning to find a suitable spot on a Honda HS624, but I'm sure it can be done. In fact it's probably already been done by someone on this site. ...lol


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

IMHO, no haggle price for a quick sale and fair deal for buyer and seller would be $650 for a well maintained wheeled HS624.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Have you looked on FB marketplace, craigslist and ebay to see what similar models are selling for in your area?

Different areas have different values depending on local conditions, supply n demand.


----------



## Midge50 (Sep 25, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> Have you looked on FB marketplace, craigslist and ebay to see what similar models are selling for in your area?
> 
> Different areas have different values depending on local conditions, supply n demand.


I started there but found it was a little confusing because there seem to be a wide range of prices, and finding my age, brand , condition of snow blower etc. was limited so I thought I would try here


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Midge50 said:


> I started there but found it was a little confusing because there seem to be a wide range of prices, and finding my age, brand , condition of snow blower etc. was limited so I thought I would try here


I know what you mean. My point was similar to what is said about buying used cars. If you look in the blue book, it says to adjust the book's pricing due to local conditions. I'm not saying the guys here are wrong, but, for example, you have gotten a number for (I believe) the Tahoe area - out west. That does you no good at all, unless you are moving out there and will sell it there. You should be able to google 'all craigslist' and then choose your state for a search and then enter HS624. Yes it will take some time, but after a bit of reading and looking, you will see what CL prices range in your area. Ebay will be iffy since not many people want to pay shipping on a full size snowblower. After all this, you have to decide how long you want to keep it - or sell it immediately. Price it lower to sell quickly or higher to maximize your return. The choice is yours.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

It looks to be in excellent condition. I occasionally buy and sell Honda snowblowers and own one for myself. I would say put $1000 - $1100 on it and negotiate down to $850 - $900. People want them, wheel drives don't come up for sale very often and supplies of new machines are limited.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

94EG8 said:


> It looks to be in excellent condition. I occasionally buy and sell Honda snowblowers and own one for myself. I would say put $1000 - $1100 on it and negotiate down to $850 - $900. People want them, wheel drives don't come up for sale very often and supplies of new machines are limited.


agree and if you can wait for a snowstorm so much the better........


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The age of your Honda is not as important as the condition IMHO. 

Your machine looks to be in very good condition and would be an easy sell for $900.00 in my area.


----------



## Midge50 (Sep 25, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> The age of your Honda is not as important as the condition IMHO.
> 
> Your machine looks to be in very good condition and would be an easy sell for $900.00 in my area.


What area of the country are you in?


----------



## Midge50 (Sep 25, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> agree and if you can wait for a snowstorm so much the better........


What area of the country are you in


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I am in Ontario Canada, in the snow belt.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

Midge50 said:


> What area of the country are you in?


Yea I want to know that too..
And I'm guessing the Honda name adds on another $500 the way it seems.
Here in N.E Pennsylvania used 6-$700 snowblowers sit in the want ads for quite some time..especially 20 year old ones..


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

4getgto said:


> And I'm guessing the Honda name adds on another $500 the way it seems.
> Here in N.E Pennsylvania used 6-$700 snowblowers sit in the want ads for quite some time..especially 20 year old ones..


I agree, at least it adds to the sellers idea of worth. There are a LOT of used snowblowers available now, and I'd wager its only the mechanically minded who buy old ones and fix 'em themselves.


----------



## Junkman (Jan 30, 2012)

You are in Canada, and the dollar difference is significant from the US dollar. Our members are quoting prices in US dollars, so you will have to adjust that to the Canadian dollar to get the accurate amount. Hold out for the first snowstorm, and it will go quickly on Facebook Market Place. Last year I had a snow plow advertised for $850 in August. I let the listing expire, and sold it in December for $1450. The only thing that changed was the time of the year.


----------

